# MySQL Error : can't connect to MySql server on localhost (10061)



## compi (28. Oktober 2005)

hallo,

bekomme die 
Meldung MySQL Error : can't connect to MySql server on localhost (10061);
MySql Version 4;
WinMysqldamin ist immer auf ROT;
Firewall ist deak.

Versuch: 1. mysqld-nt --standalone --kein Erfolg , alle FireWall aus --kein Erfolg

Datei: mysql.err
051028 16:39:19  MySql: Incorrect information in file: '.\mysql\host.frm'

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen


----------

